# Another Orphan Adopted!



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

When I sed you couldn't adopt too many, I meant it! Here's another rare Webley, solid frame, RIC, 2nd Model in 360 ca.! Found on that addictive auction site (GB) my mother warned me about!! It is the smaller cousin of an engraved Model 1 442 ca. I took in a couple weeks back! Here they both are; enjoy!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
They're both engraved! Neat-o, as our daughter would say.

RIC, eh? Well, I guess it's too old to have been issued to the Black-and-Tans during the Great Rebellion.

The two pistols have different, but both very interesting, cylinder-locking mechanisms. I wonder about their effectiveness.
Can you offer any experimental information on this issue?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Will do, gotta put my think to the grindstone! Lotsa boring trading house, maker buy-outs, developmental innovations and patent thingies going on at the time. Starts w/pre Webley RIC's(1867), then the RIC models, I, II & III, to the Pryse models of the late 1870's when they took on the system of todays revolvers. Will post more boring, detailed tech when time allows!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, please.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

About 1955~1960 I saw a lot of those RIC being sold for $1.50 ~ $3.00 as is. I remember seeing a couple in second-hand shops that had been converted to fire the .25-20 Winchester cartridge. A .25-20 in a pocket revolver?

The chambers had inserts apparently silver soldered in for the cartridge, and the barrel had been lined with what appeared to be a stainless steel rifled liner. Asking price for these "custom" guns was around $50.00!

Bob Wright


----------

